

Create your own Virtual Private Network for SSH with Putty - codemechanic
http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2009/03/31/create-your-own-virtual-private-network-for-ssh-with-putty/

======
duskwuff
This isn't actually a VPN - you can't send non-TCP traffic over it, and it
doesn't even work for all TCP traffic unless you use the SOCKS proxy (ssh -D).

What CAN be used to construct a true VPN is ssh -w. But I don't think that
works in putty.

